#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: 2 GPS GNSS SPECTRA SP60

## sitakis

Πωλούνται 2 δέκτες sp 60 της spectra, με UHF για χρήση Base - Rover, 2 χειριστήρια με εφαρμογή survey mobile για χρήση ως 2 Rover, τιμή αγοράς μαζί με τα παρελκόμενά τους 15000 €.
Υπολοιπόμενη εγγύηση 2 μηνών από τον κατασκευαστή.
Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και πωλούνται 4.000 € ο καθένας

----------

